# sens dessus dessous - emploi, orthographe et prononciation



## Defy_Convention

Question un peu bête, peut-être, mais bon je n'arrive pas à me rappeler laquelle est la bonne phrase. En fait, j'ai l'impression que l'une d'elles soit sens dessus dessous !

La chambre était sens dessus dessous.
ou bien
La chambre était sens dessous dessus.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Agnès E.

C'est bien *sens dessus-dessous*.


----------



## Anne345

Petit Robert ne met pas de trait d'union entre dessus et dessous. 
Qui sait pourquoi on ne prononce pas le s final de sens ?


----------



## viera

Mais on prononce toujours le *s* final de "sens."
Sauf quand c'est le verbe conjugué - Je sens que tu vas t'énerver.


----------



## Anne345

Non, on ne prononce pas le s final de _sens_ dans _sens dessus dessous_. 
Mais j'ai trouvé la réponse à ma question dans le TLFI que j'aurais du consulter avant !


----------



## Francois114

Je confirme qu'on ne prononce pas le s final de sens et c'est peut-être ce qui explique que certains l'écrivent, par erreur bien sûr, *_sans_ dessus-dessous (erreur assez souvent rencontrée chez des francophones).


----------



## LaurentK

Dans les régions polaires françaises (Paris et à l'entour  ) on ne prononce pas le "s" non plus, en parlant vite on entend quelque chose comme _sand_sud_sou_.
Je gage que dans les régions tropicales (au sud du sud de la Loire) on prononce plutôt _san_deu_su_deu_sou._


----------



## Perrec

il se signa, chercha du bois et pensa qu'il suffisait de vraiment peu de chase pou mettre une vie sens dessus dessous.

Bonjour tout le mnode.

Pouriez vous s il vous plait m'expliquer la sens de la dernier phrase de la sentence. "mettre une vie sens dessus dessous"

Merci d'avance


----------



## luklamainfroide

Bonjour,
Cela signifie "chambouler une vie".
Pour comprendre l'expression "sens dessus dessous" c'est simple.
Imagines que tu rentres dans une chambre bien rangée.
Puis que tu commences à ouvrir les tiroirs et à vider leur contenu par terre, à vider les armoires, à défaire les draps du lit et à renverser les meubles.
Quand tu ressortiras la chambre sera "sens dessus dessous".
Does it helps ?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Bonjour... je vois l'expression écrite avec *sens* ou avec *sans*.

(Même ici)

Vos opinions ?

Merci.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour Juan,

L'expression originelle est bien "sens dessus dessous" qui a plusieurs significations, mais elles tournent toutes autour du chamboulement. (Cf. Définition du Trésor ici au B).

Ensuite, il y a eu des jeux de mots avec cette expression sous la forme "sans dessus dessous", un roman de Jules Verne, un sketch de Raymond Devos [...] qui ont chacun leurs sens propre.


----------



## Tom Duhamel

Au Québec, il me semble que l'on prononce le 's' de 'sens'. Mais l'expression est peu utilisé, nous préférons "c'est le bordel", "c'est tout à l'envers" ou des trucs du genre.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Excusez-moi, j'ai encore une autre question.
Est-ce que l'on peut l'utiliser dans une conversation de tous les jours ?
Exemple :

-Comment ça va aujourd'hui ?
-Ca va mal. Je suis sens dessus dessous / tsu tsou !

Merci d'avance


----------



## Comtois

Tout à fait.
(Et vous avez bien orthographié _sens_.)


----------



## Maître Capello

IMANAKBARI said:


> Je suis sens dessus dessous / tsu tsou !





Comtois said:


> Tout à fait.


 Vraiment ? Je n'emploierais pour ma part jamais cette expression ainsi. On pourrait toutefois éventuellement dire :

_J'ai l'estomac sens dessus dessous._


----------



## matoupaschat

Vraiment, M.Capello ? Alors tu ne dirais pas non plus "je suis tout retourné" ?
Mmm... évidemment pour parler d'état émotif, car moi non plus, je ne l'employerais pas pour parler de ma digestion.


----------



## Maître Capello

Si, je dirais bien _Je suis tout retourné_, mais uniquement au sens psychologique : _bouleversé_. Je ne dis en revanche jamais _Je suis sens dessus dessous_, dans quelque contexte que ce soit.


----------

